# 23rs Pricing



## grampacampa (Jan 9, 2005)

Sent dealer comparisons in 23rs pricing, thanks for all your help. Local dealer made offer today of $16,995 for a 2005 23RS or 26RS. Back to take a closer look, then decide . Leaning towards the 23RS. Does that price seem fair? ($4000.00) less than dealer list. Finding the best pricing is a big guessing game. This site helps tremendously. Thanks, and any other hints, ask for extras? Hitch, stabilizer, etc?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Price sounds about right for what I could find in Wa State a few month ago. Lowest price I got was a little higher but included some extras thrown in like second battery, equalizer hitch, and some unspecified 'goodies'.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That is getting a little better. Was that a counter offer to your first offer? If so, counter again with your own number, or start to throw in some extra's, like a battery or two, and a hitch and sway control.

As far as which camper to choose, what is your tow vehicle? The 26RS is 18" longer then the 23, and that could be a factor with a shorter wheel base TV.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not knowing where you live it can be tough to call, for comparison Lakeshore RV has their 23RS listed at $15,499.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

OR, you can do like I did and request a particular hitch at a particular price not knowing that the price of the hitch had recently dropped by 50%. They'll take that deal in a heartbeat!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like the game is on. If this was his first counter offer to a price you gave him, figure a price that is 25% of the difference lower. Or you could ask for equipment such as hitch that equals the same amount. You should be able to knock another $500 off the price he just gave you.


----------



## grampacampa (Jan 9, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> That is getting a little better. Was that a counter offer to your first offer? If so, counter again with your own number, or start to throw in some extra's, like a battery or two, and a hitch and sway control.
> 
> As far as which camper to choose, what is your tow vehicle? The 26RS is 18" longer then the 23, and that could be a factor with a shorter wheel base TV.
> 
> ...


Tow vehicle is 2001 Tahoe, 5.3, oil cooler, tow/haul, 3.73 7 passenger version. Going to look at both this weekend, counter with about 1k less, and add reese weight dist. hitch, extra battery, see where we go. My wife and I will look at both 23 and 26 rs maybe bunkhouse? That way, daughter, son-in law, and grandchildren can come along!!







I want this experience to be a win-win for our family and the dealer. That what makes this such a great country!


----------

